# Birth of baby amber



## nikki28

Hi everyone.
I would like to anounce the birth of my baby girl amber chanel, born monday morning at qauater past 2. 

It was a long 30 hour labour with gas and air and a tens mechine ( which was helpful in the beginning but useless in the final hours. :hissy: I was kind of expecting this birth to be really easy as its my third but it turned out worse than my second which was only 8 hours and about ten times less painfull than this time!! :blush::cloud9: this was definatley my last lol. But baby was born nice and healthy thats the main thing and im over the moon with her.

:crib:


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! Sorry you had such a rough time of it :hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations on your baby girl :) xXx


----------



## Uvlollypop

congrats!


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats :dance:


----------



## kookie

congrats


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats!!


----------



## charlottecco2

yey fantastic news, well done x


----------



## Jenny

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/congrats5.gif

:hugs:


----------



## luckyme225

congrats


----------



## goldlion

Congrats! :D


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni cant wait to see pictures xx


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations :happydance: x


----------



## mickey

congratulations :hi:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/doctordeesmrs/Blinkies/Congratsbabygirl.gif


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats darling xx


----------



## nikky0907

Congrats!


----------



## xCherylx

Congratulations :)


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats


----------



## vicky

congratulations hunny


----------



## danielle19

Congratulations hun x


----------



## nikki28

Hi eveyone
thank you so much for all your replies :hi:
I would like to wish you all best of luck in your pregnancies and births :crib::dust:
xx


----------



## missjess

Congrats!!!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Congratulations :)


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun xxx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! :)


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations on your little girl


----------



## Stef

congrats!!

And oh my goodness at 30 hours!!

x


----------



## welshcakes79

well done, huge congrats X


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## mama2connor

Congrats, well done!! :)


----------



## elles28

Congrats!!


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun xx


----------



## xjade_edenx

congratulations, hope you and baby are well x


----------



## Newt

aww congratulations


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif
Congratulations!


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! x


----------

